# Computer powered tank?



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

This is hilarious. And sad because you just know some dippy person is going to put an Oscar in there:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e5dd/?i=front


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting. I can't imagine that's even a gallon.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

That's cute and all, but I feel bad for the fish. Unless you put like one shrimp in there or something...


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

totaly agree with heartfish, it kinda bugs me how these things even make it to market...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's .4 gallons. Wow.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

hey that would make a good shrimp tank or a tank for newly born fry, but thats about it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Not even the fry, as they need immaculate water quality! This tank WILL sell, but those toilets will flush. This is an ethical and knowledge failure.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the shrimp idea. Kinda cool


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Until the thing short circuits... Hey though, fried shrimp! Cubicle Party! :fun:


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

this is a great idead if it were maybe a 2 gallon tank, then maybe a betta could live in it.


----------

